# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  getting rid of love handles

## low_trigger

my whole body is built pretty good and looking good, except my waist and love handles... an specific training, eating, suppliments, cardio? any help

----------


## prncezzml

I've asked my boyfriend this question at least 50 times and unfortunately the answer is always the same CARDIO CARDIO AND MORE CARDIO. Morning cardio preferably on an empty stomach, it burns more fat. As for supplements, I would try the lots of cardio thing first.

----------


## neardark

love handles means you're bf over 17% buddy. 

I dont know exactly your BF but ...

I got rid of mines with a good diet and 2 cardio workout/week 1 hour each 

Keep your heart beat between 60 and 70% of its max and you'll loose weight I garanty it... dont let your BPM go higher cause you aint gonna loose fat, your gonna burn muscles

In a month they'll be history. (if you fix your diet)

----------


## timtim

> love handles means you're bf over 17% buddy. 
> 
> I dont know exactly your BF but ...
> 
> I got rid of mines with a good diet and 2 cardio workout/week 1 hour each 
> 
> Keep your heart beat between 60 and 70% of its max and you'll loose weight I garanty it... dont let your BPM go higher cause you aint gonna loose fat, your gonna burn muscles
> 
> In a month they'll be history. (if you fix your diet)


how do you know he's over 17% bf? you never even saw a pic. dont make shit up because nowhere in any medical, training, or diet book does it say that at this bf you have love handles, everyone is different. he could be 10% with the last fat on his low back.

usually love handles, lower abs, and lower back are the last places to lose the fat. a good diet and cardio 4 to 6 times a week 30 to 45 minutes each session will aid in dropping the bf.

----------


## peppino

> how do you know he's over 17% bf? you never even saw a pic. dont make shit up because nowhere in any medical, training, or diet book does it say that at this bf you have love handles, everyone is different. he could be 10% with the last fat on his low back.
> 
> usually love handles, lower abs, and lower back are the last places to lose the fat. a good diet and cardio 4 to 6 times a week 30 to 45 minutes each session will aid in dropping the bf.


+1 my body type seems to be very similar to the poster and this past spring I did a cycle with clen and proper cardio and diet (except for a rather low amount of protein which attributed to much muscle loss). I lost a good 20 pounds, my bf was around 10% , but i still had those damn love handles. Of course they were much smaller, but they were still there. If I lost any more weight I was going to be in the hospital. I think even if i had good protein intake, they still would have been there. It's all about the individual's genetics.

----------


## neardark

> how do you know he's over 17% bf? you never even saw a pic. dont make shit up because nowhere in any medical, training, or diet book does it say that at this bf you have love handles, everyone is different. he could be 10% with the last fat on his low back.
> 
> usually love handles, lower abs, and lower back are the last places to lose the fat. a good diet and cardio 4 to 6 times a week 30 to 45 minutes each session will aid in dropping the bf.


Dont flame me bro... never heard of someone who actually lost fat at the abs at last... if you have fat there, you have fat everywhere else... well this is what i've learned... You're right though, 17% is what i've saw with my train partners over the years... it might be wrong for certain people, but its a damn good average. Though when I talk about love handles, I mean the ones you see when you stand-up... though it might be a different term in english. 

I'm maybe wrong, but its not what I saw during the last 15 years.

Ain't gonna argue with you for a % ... this is my experience as BBuilding and my friends over here. 

Another thing, you actually start loosing fat after 30 minutes... witch is the minimum... as far as i'm consurned... 4 to 6 times 45 minutes would be ok though... but it has been more effective for me do go for a 2 day at an hour... since I lift the 3 OD in the week

Again, my experience... 

No offence,

ND

----------


## audis4

> love handles means you're bf over 17% buddy. 
> 
> I dont know exactly your BF but ...
> 
> I got rid of mines with a good diet and 2 cardio workout/week 1 hour each 
> 
> Keep your heart beat between 60 and 70% of its max and you'll loose weight I garanty it... dont let your BPM go higher cause you aint gonna loose fat, your gonna burn muscles
> 
> In a month they'll be history. (if you fix your diet)


Don't agree with the 17% either...

I do agree with the cardio and 65-70% of max heart rate.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Diet and Cardio!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## timtim

> Dont flame me bro... never heard of someone who actually lost fat at the abs at last... if you have fat there, you have fat everywhere else... well this is what i've learned...


wasnt flaming, simply saying there is no way you can say a number to someone over the phone if they say they have love handles. as far as losing fat on the abs last, thats where males gain fat first and the first place it goes is the last it leaves. if you havent heard that than you havent been around long enough. 15 years in the gym and you never heard someone say im shredded everywhere but my low abs and low back? read around this site alittle more, you'll read this remark about 5 times a day from dozens of members.




> Another thing, you actually start loosing fat after 30 minutes... witch is the minimum...


this number varies. chris aceto and plenty of other nutrition gurus say its after 20 minutes. to each his own. chris also says that any cardio done 30 minutes or less will have no impact on muscle loss and will drop bf. anything over uses up free aminos making muscle more prone to breakdown.

----------


## fenceguy

yall forgot one very easy way to get rid of love handles. 


it's called lipo-suction.

----------


## Iron-man

> yall forgot one very easy way to get rid of love handles. 
> 
> 
> it's called lipo-suction.


Lipo appears to be great. I know a few people that did it, the love handles were gone that day (no diet, no cardio). It took some time for the area to heal, but they are gone.
There is a new procedure my wife is looking at for the backs of her arms that is better than lipo. Its called Smart Lipo or Laser Lipo. They don't use a canula to scrape & suck out the fat, they use a laser tipped wand of sorts that is put into the fat area where it melts/liquefies the fat away. The liquid fat can be forced out the incision hole and/or is re-absorbed into the body then excreted in the urine. At the moment, I think there is only one doc doing the smart lipo & he is in NYC somewhere.

----------


## peppino

> Lipo appears to be great. I know a few people that did it, the love handles were gone that day (no diet, no cardio). It took some time for the area to heal, but they are gone.
> There is a new procedure my wife is looking at for the backs of her arms that is better than lipo. Its called Smart Lipo or Laser Lipo. They don't use a canula to scrape & suck out the fat, they use a laser tipped wand of sorts that is put into the fat area where it melts/liquefies the fat away. The liquid fat can be forced out the incision hole and/or is re-absorbed into the body then excreted in the urine. At the moment, I think there is only one doc doing the smart lipo & he is in NYC somewhere.


What did the lipo run you?

----------


## Iron-man

> What did the lipo run you?


I would have to see what it cost them. The new Smart Lipo, I don't know, my wife is going to NYC to get a consult & price next month. 
On the standard Lipo, as I recall, it wasn't too much considering the results..ie to never have to worry about them again...priceless (haha)!!!!

----------


## peppino

> I would have to see what it cost them. The new Smart Lipo, I don't know, my wife is going to NYC to get a consult & price next month. 
> On the standard Lipo, as I recall, it wasn't too much considering the results..ie to never have to worry about them again...priceless (haha)!!!!


After the lipo did you notice any fat being redeposited in the area? Does lipo actually make you not store fat in the area it was removed because it removes the adipose tissue? I'm worried that if I was to consider doing this and then put on some weight during a bulk that the love handles would return.

----------


## Iron-man

> After the lipo did you notice any fat being redeposited in the area? Does lipo actually make you not store fat in the area it was removed because it removes the adipose tissue? I'm worried that if I was to consider doing this and then put on some weight during a bulk that the love handles would return.


From what I gather (appears to be true), since the fat cells are removed & don't come back, the only thing that would happen if you bulked a little to much is a more even distribution of fat all over the body, rather than the current "uneven" distribution that causes the "love handles" (for galls of course hips/thighs). As you know the fat cells are like little sponges, guys just tend to have a disproportionate amount where the love handles appear to be. There is a guy in my gym that is pretty lean over all, veins show etc..., but he is upset that he has to diet down to well below 10% body fat to loose the handles, other wise he looks fairly lean overall. So for him the lipo would be the solution, the enough to bring his waist line into proportion with the rest of his body.

----------


## sonar1234

I am so fat LOL gotta get on this has well.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I've asked my boyfriend this question at least 50 times and unfortunately the answer is always the same CARDIO CARDIO AND MORE CARDIO. Morning cardio preferably on an empty stomach, it burns more fat. As for supplements, I would try the lots of cardio thing first.


exactly, there is no such thing as specific spot reduction.

----------


## Venum

does everyone agree that 2 1 hour cardio sessions is enough to get cut?

----------


## Ufa

edit.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> does everyone agree that 2 1 hour cardio sessions is enough to get cut?


to much for my needs!!

----------


## Venum

no, 2 sessions a week 1 hour each that neardark mentioned he does and claims works well

----------


## violator1

anyone think those spot thermogenics work to help that out?? one is called uh ab-solution. by vyotec

----------


## znak

> anyone think those spot thermogenics work to help that out?? one is called uh ab-solution. by vyotec


They work great at spot reducing your wallet and removing a little topical water.

Drink a little less water and send me a check for the advice. Same result.

----------


## boarder034

Search, this has been asked a thousand times....search

----------

